# KAMAGRA or Cialis



## AKHAN (Dec 27, 2009)

Which is better and where to buy cheap?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cialis


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cialis for me too :thumb:


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Cialis, King of Erections.


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone have a cheap site for them?


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

www.just-kt.co.uk

try these mate, good for kamagra and fast delivery.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

Kamagra lasts about 4 hours, cialis lasts more like 36. For Kamagra, www.kamagranow.co.uk is excellent.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tried Kamagra Gel. Good ****


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Cialis every time, without a doubt.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Kamagra Gel gave me flushed face and headache.


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

kamagra/viagra 100%

cialis -biggest headache in the world


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

OrganicSteel said:


> Cialis, King of Erections.


lol, very true!

kamagra is very good for a quick fix, half a tab is by far enough for me. A full one sends my BP too high

cialis is much better in the long run. Usually run 1 EOD if needed, or 1 ED for three days running, mother of god that works lol. Been trapped in the car many times due to having a boner and unable to get out in public :lol:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, very true!
> 
> kamagra is very good for a quick fix, half a tab is by far enough for me. A full one sends my BP too high
> 
> cialis is much better in the long run. Usually run 1 EOD if needed, or 1 ED for three days running, mother of god that works lol. Been trapped in the car many times due to having a boner and unable to get out in public :lol:


lol


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

:bounce: !!!!!BOING!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## AKHAN (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone heard of this *Vimax?*


----------



## nolotil (Oct 18, 2004)

Just waiting for some super p force to land, which contains Sildenafil Citrate 100mg and Dapoxetine 60mg, cant wait!


----------



## Poseidon (Jul 10, 2010)

I prefer Viagra as it makes it very much engorged, cialis seems more "natural" and is for (in my opinion) genuine impotence, viagra is more for recreational use and good time (and genuine impotence)


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

I def prefer Kamagra 1/3 of a tab is enough for me. The pinapple Gels are ok and work quicker.

Cialis Seems to make me feel flushed and my chest goes super red and I get a hot face!!!

Dunno bout long term use though I only used them to check out the hype!! and after I stopped it took a while to get the VIBE back into action....!

Dont think I will take them again till I actually need them but at the time I felt like I ws 16 again!!


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

i had a cialis 20mg, side effects were crappy, i got flushed face, heart beat at 100 beats a minuet and slight difficulty breathing, stuffy nose, didnt like it lol, next time ill just use half a tab so 10mg lol


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Levitra is a good one, im lucky nhs scripts.


----------



## mef (Jan 24, 2011)

I prefer kamagra. http://www.topdotshop.com/Store/tabid/129/List/0/CategoryID/4/Level/1/Default.aspx?SortField=ProductName%2cProductName. trustworthy company


----------



## AKHAN (Dec 27, 2009)

Anyone heard of PT141?


----------

